# [Review] Fractal Design Node 605 – gelungener Einstieg in den HTPC-Bereich?



## lunar19 (17. Dezember 2012)

*[Review] Fractal Design Node 605 – gelungener Einstieg in den HTPC-Bereich?*

[Review] Fractal Design Node 605 – gelungener Einstieg in den HTPC-Bereich?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Inhaltsverzeichnis


Danksagung
Einleitung
Spezifikationen/technische Daten
Persönlicher erster Eindruck
Verpackung/Lieferumfang/erster Eindruck
Äußere Erscheinung
Innenaufbau
Montage
Inbetriebnahme
Kühlleistung/Temperaturen
Lautstärke
Fazit
Weiterführende Links
 Danksagung

An dieser Stelle möchte dem Hersteller Fractal Design herzlich für die unkomplizierte und schnelle Bereitstellung des Samples danken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Einleitung

  Der in Schweden ansässige Hersteller Fractal Design stellt schon seit längerer Zeit immer wieder sehr erfolgreiche Produkte vor. Neben Lüftern und Netzteilen stehen vor allem PC-Gehäuse im Fokus der Firma, wobei hier vor allem auf Qualität und Optik geachtet wird. Nun versucht Fractal auch den Markt der HTPCs zu erreichen und stellt das Node 304 und 605 vor. Ersteres ist ein kleines Mini-ITX-Gehäuse, welches einen Multimedia-PC beinhalten könnte. Das hier im Test stehende Node 605 stellt allerdings die Spitze dar und möchte mit dem ATX-Unterstützung bei Mainboards auch größere Systeme aufnehmen können. Inwiefern sich das Prinzip der Hifi-Optik auch bei Computer-Gehäusen durchsetzen kann, werdet ihr im Folgenden erfahren.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Spezifikationen/technische Daten

  Doch zunächst die Spezifikationen des Node 605:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um auch die Herstellermeinung einzubringen, könnt ihr hier im Spoiler nachlesen, was Fractal Design als größte Features hervorhebt.



Spoiler



Minimalistic design with an elegant solid aluminum front panel.
_(Übersetzung: Minimalistisches Design mit einem eleganten, soliden Aluminium-Frontpanel)_

  Supports full ATX motherboards and ATX PSUs. The PSU can be installed in one of two ways -positioning air intake fan to pull air from exterior of the case (left side) or exhaust air from inside the case (right side) - allowing max airflow if mounted within media centre furniture.
_(Übersetzung: Unterstützt ATX-Mainboards und ATX-Netzteile. Das Netzteil kann auf zwei Wegen verbaut werden: auf der linken Seite, um mit dem Lüfter Luft von außen in das Gehäuse zu blasen; oder auf der rechten Seite, um warme Luft aus dem Case hinauszubefördern. Dies erlaubt maximalen Airflow, sollte das Produkt in einer „Media-Center“-Möblierung zum Einsatz kommen.)_

  Dense sound dampening material on top lid panel - carried over from the well-known Define series of silent cases.
_(Übersetzung: Geräusch-dämmendes Material in der Deckelplatte – übernommen aus der bekannten Define-Silence-Serie.)_

  Supports four (4) HDD / SSDs in Fractal Design’s innovative Node series HDD hangers, including silicone vibration dampening grommets.
_(Übersetzung: Unterstützt vier HDDs bzw. SSDs mit Hilfe der innovativen Node-HDD-„Aufhänger“ mit integrierten Silikon-vibrationsdämmenden Tüllen.)_

  Integrated card reader, USB 3.0 (USB 2.0 compatible) and FireWire front connectors tucked behind the front door hatch. The hatch features a fluid controlled open and closing motion.
  (_Übersetzung: Es gibt einen integrierten Card Reader, welcher USB 3.0 (USB 2.0-kompatibel) und Firewire-Anschlüsse beinhaltet. Er liegt hinter der Frontklappe. Die Frontklappe öffnet sich hydraulisch.)_

  Two Silent Series R2 120 mm hydraulic bearing fans included.
_(Übersetzung: Im Lieferumfang sind zwei Fractal Design R2 120mm-Lüfter enthalten.)_

  Supports graphic cards up to 280mm in length (180mm with all hard drive hangers in place).
_(Übersetzung: Es werden Grafikkarten mit einer Länge von bis zu 28 cm unterstützt (18 cm, sollten alle Festplatten-„Hänger“ bestückt sein.)_

  Integrated fan controller on right side accommodating up to three fans.
_(Übersetzung: Es ist eine Lüftersteuerung integriert, welche bis zu drei Lüfter steuern kann.)_


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Persönlicher erster Eindruck

  Als ich das Gehäuse zum ersten Mal gesehen habe, fand ich es gleich ansprechend, weil es edel und gut designt wirkte. Auch die volle ATX-Unterstützung sah ich als sehr interessant an. Die Hifi-Optik gefiel mir persönlich ebenso gut, muss aber auch immer in die jeweilige Wohnung passen und darf nicht zu groß sein. Dies war auch das erste Problem, was ich sah. Dadurch, dass große Formate unterstützt werden, kann es mit Sicherheit auch zu Unstimmigkeiten mit einer Hifi-Anlage kommen, welche eventuell ja kleiner sein kann. Aber wie das Produkt in Wirklichkeit gewirkt hat, könnt ihr im Folgenden weiter erfahren.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Verpackung/Lieferumfang/Erster EindruckVerpackung​Kommt man nun zur Verpackung des Produkts, so ist zunächst zu sagen, dass das Paket aus Pappe besteht und auch nicht farbig gestaltet wurde. Obenauf findet sich ein Schriftzug mit dem Hersteller- und Produktnamen. An den Seiten sind dann zum einen die Haupt-Features in Englisch aufgeführt, ein „Grundriss“ des Gehäuses ist ebenfalls vorhanden. Darüber hinaus existiert eine weitere Zeichnung des Produkts mit Beschriftung, auf welcher die sogenannten „Key-Features“ abgebildet sind. Eine einfache Abbildung des Node 605 ist auch vorhanden.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



  Öffnet man nun das Paket, so blickt man direkt auf die Oberseite des Gehäuses, welche durch zwei Styropor-Träger eingerahmt wird. Außerdem ist das Produkt in Plastikfolie eingefasst. Lose neben dem Node 605 liegt dann eine kleine Schachtel mit dem nötigen Montagematerial sowie einer Anleitung. Beide sind nur zwischen Gehäuse und Paketwand gesteckt. 
  Insgesamt erscheint die Verpackung konventionell und nicht besonders ausgestaltet, was allerdings der Produktlinie entspricht und somit nicht schlecht ist. Das Gehäuse ist sicher verpackt.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Lieferumfang​Zum Lieferumfang gehören neben dem Gehäuse eine mehrsprachige Anleitung (10 Sprachen) sowie Montagematerial für alle Konfigurationen. Außerdem sind noch eine Garantie-Karte und Befestigungsstücke für das Slim-Line-Laufwerk mitgeliefert. Hier noch einmal zusammengefasst:


Fractal Design Node 605-Gehäuse
Montagematerial
Laufwerks-Befestigungen
Mehrsprachige Anleitung
Kabelbinder
            Hier noch einmal alles auf einem Bild dargestellt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Erster Eindruck​Insgesamt wirkt das Gehäuse nach dem Auspacken dank der sicheren Verpackung und der ordentlichen „Schraubenkiste“ solide und macht einen guten Eindruck. Ob sich das so hält, wird sich nun im weiteren Verlauf klären.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Äußere ErscheinungAllgemein​Betrachtet man das Gehäuse nun von außen, ist zunächst natürlich auffällig, dass das Produkt nicht steht, sondern liegt. Da das Node 605 überwiegend für den HTPC-Einsatz konzipiert ist, besitzt es in etwa ähnliche Maße wie gängige HiFi-Anlagen und kann sich dank der mattschwarzen Lackierung sicher auch gut in das System einfügen. Inwieweit man sich so ein Gehäuse jedoch auf den Schreibtisch stellt, sei jedem selbst überlassen. Ein Aufstellen eines Monitors sollte jedoch ohne Probleme zu bewerkstelligen sein, da sich in der Mitte des Objekts eine Querstrebe findet, welche dem Deckel zusätzliche Stabilität verleiht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Front​Die Vorderseite ist bei diesem Produkt wohl das Wichtigste, weswegen hier viel Wert auf edles Aussehen gelegt wurde. Die komplette Front wird von einer Aluminium-Abdeckung verdeckt, welche matt-schwarz gebürstet ist und einen guten Eindruck macht. Einzig der Startbutton sowie das Firmenlogo finden sich sonst noch auf der Vorderseite. Versteckt hinter einer Klappe im unteren Teil sind dann allerdings die wichtigen Anschlüsse versteckt. Die Klappe öffnet und schließt magnetisch und geht sehr leichtgängig. Auf der linken Seite befindet sich dann die Öffnung für ein Slim-Line-Laufwerk, die Aussparung ist aber im ursprünglichen Zustand mit einer Blende im Design des restlichen Frontpanels versehen, welche auch den Einsatz ohne ODD-Gerät ermöglicht. Neben dieser Öffnung finden sich dann die reichhaltigen Anschlüsse. Hier fällt besonders positiv der integrierte Card-Reader auf, welche die Formate SD, Micro-SD und Compact Flash unterstützt. In der Mitte positioniert sind dann noch zwei USB 3.0-Anschlüsse sowie ein Fire-Wire-Zugang. Ebenfalls vorhanden sind die Audio-Anschlüsse für Kopfhörer und Mikrofon bzw. Headset. 
  Insgesamt wirkt die kalte Metallfront edel und zurückhaltend, kann aber nach Öffnung der Klappe mit Anschlussvielfalt und Cardreader überzeugen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Heck​An der Rückseite sieht man nun eine etwas veränderte Form des normalen Midi-Tower-Hecks. Farblich sticht zunächst ins Auge, dass die Slotblenden für die Erweiterungskarten als einzige weiß lackiert sind. Sie sind gelocht und können so also auch ein wenig Luft entströmen lassen. Außerdem ragt die Befestigung für die Karten etwas aus dem Gehäuse heraus, was auf die kompakte Bauweise zurückzuführen ist. Hier verbirgt sich wieder eine Abänderung des Normalen, da über den Abdeckungen der Blenden noch eine Klappe montiert ist, welche nach Lösen einer Schraube nach unten fällt und so den Zugang zu den Befestigungen der weißen Bleche erst offenlegt. Über dieses nette Feature wird auch am Heck die Optik gewahrt. Neben den Blenden befinden sich auf der einen Seite zwei Lüftergitter für optionale 80mm-Lüfter. Diese können zur Verstärkung der Kühlleistung eingesetzt werden. Hier ist allerdings die geringe Verbreitung/Popularität zu erwähnen, welche es schwieriger als bei 120mm-Modellen machen dürfte, einen passenden Lüfter zu finden. Unter den beiden Gittern befindet sich dann der Ausschnitt für die I/O-Blende der Mainboardausgänge. Auf der anderen Seite neben den Erweiterungskarten-Ausgängen ist dann der konventionelle Ausschnitt für ein normales ATX-Netzteil vorhanden, welches auf ebenso normalem Wege festgeschraubt wird.
  Insgesamt wartet auch die Rückseite mit einigen interessanten Neuerungen auf und macht Lust auf mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Oben​Die Oberseite des Node 605 ist eher unspektakulär, da sie einfach nur aus einer Deckelplatte besteht, welche am hinteren Ende fest mit dem restlichen Gehäuse verschraubt sind. Sie wahrt allerdings die einheitliche Optik.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Unten​Stellt man das Gehäuse nun auf den Kopf und betrachtet die Unterseite, so sind zunächst die unterschiedlichen Standfüße zu erwähnen. Die vorderen, eher sichtbaren Füße, sind silbrig lackiert und erinnern in ihrer Optik an die Ständer eine HiFi-Anlage. Die hinteren Füße sind nur Gumminoppen, welche genau wie die „Großen“ mit dem Boden verschraubt wurden. Von unten betrachtet sieht man außerdem noch die gebohrten Löcher für die Abstandshalter des Mainboards sowie einige nach innen gebogene Laschen für Kabelbinder bei der Montage. Vor allem im Fall von diesem speziellen Gehäusetyp sind ordentliche Vorrichtungen für das Kabelmanagment von Nöten. Darüber hinaus fällt noch eine Vertiefung im Boden auf, welche für das Netzteil ist, damit es tiefer versenkt montiert werden kann. 
  Alles in allem kann gesagt werden, dass sich beim Boden das einheitliche Design nicht mehr bemerkbar macht, was aber auch nicht weiter schlimm ist, da dieser ja sowieso nicht zu sehen sein wird. Die hinteren Gumminoppen hätten aber ruhig auch die Metalloptik haben können, um auch von hinten ähnlich auszusehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Seiten​Linke Seite (von vorn betrachtet):

  Auf der linken Seite finden sich ähnlich zur Rechten wieder zwei Lüftergitter mit Staubfiltern und Mesh-Verkleidung, allerdings werden diese anders genutzt. Der vordere Slot ist schon mit einem zweiten R2-Ventilator besetzt, welcher für einen kontinuierlichen Luftstrom sorgen soll. Der zweite Platz ist allerdings für das Netzteil vorgesehen, welche auf zwei Arten moniert werden kann. Zum einen kann es die Frischluft aus der Umgebung anziehen und durch den eigenen Ausgang an der Rückseite wieder herauslassen. Dafür wird dann der Lüfterslot benötigt. Zum anderen kann s aber auch gedreht eingebaut werden, so dass es warme Luft aus dem Node 605 herauszieht und die Kühlleistung weiter verbessert. Dank der freien Befestigungsmöglichkeit ist hier also dem Nutzer die Wahl überlassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rechte Seite (von vorn betrachtet):

  Die rechte Seite des Gehäuses ist zum größten Teil durch zwei  Lüfterslots bedeckt, welche hinter Meshgittern mit integrierten  Staubfiltern versteckt sind. Diese sind mit schwarzen Schrauben  befestigt und wirken auch beim Berühren nicht billig, sondern haptisch  angenehm. Ein Lüfterplatz ist auch schon von vornherein mit einem  Fractal Design R2-120mm-Lüfter besetzt. Der Andere kann bei Bedarf mit  beiliegenden Schrauben montiert werden. Am vorderen Rand findet sich  darüber hinaus auch noch die dreistufige Lüftersteuerung, welche die  Spannung auf 12V, 7V oder 5V reguliert und somit die Drehzahlen der  angeschlossenen Ventilatoren regelt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



  Insgesamt sind die Seiten vor allem für die Kühlung der Hardware im Node 605 verantwortlich und können hier ihren Teil leisten. Positiv fallen auch die Lüftersteuerung und die unterschiedliche Montage des PSU´s auf. Ebenso die Staubfilter.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ InnenaufbauAllgemein​Kommen wir nun zum Innenaufbau des Fractal Design Node 605. Zunächst kann allgemein bemerkt werden, dass sich insgesamt zwei Lüfter im Lieferumfang befinden, welche auch schon montiert sind. Ein dritter kann außerdem noch an die Lüftersteuerung angeschlossen werden, um so auch geregelt laufen zu können. Im Innenraum fallen darüber hinaus auch weitere weiße Akzente in den Fokus, nämlich die Festplattenbefestigungen, zu welchen wir später kommen. Außerdem befindet sich über dem gesamten Raum eine Strebe, welche der Stabilität der Deckelplatte dient. Das Gehäuse wirkt ja von außen schon nicht riesig, von innen betrachtet erscheint es aber unrealistisch, dass hier ein normal-großes ATX-Mainboard hineinpassen soll. Es wird in jedem Fall eng. Positiv fällt auch noch auf, dass die Deckelplatte gedämmt ist und so den Anforderungen an einen HTPC entsprechen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Vorn​Betrachtet man den vorderen Abschnitt des Innenraums, so wird die linke Seite vom Kabelbaum der Front dominiert. Die Anschlusskabel sind größtenteils gesleevt. Sehr gut ist hier, dass neben dem internen USB-3.0-Anschluss auch noch 2.0-Anschlüsse vorhanden sind, so dass auch bei alten Mainboards das Frontpanel genutzt werden kann. Auf der rechten Seite finden sich dann die Festplattenhalterungen, welche mit der Querstrebe verschraubt sind. Diese fassen insgesamt vier Laufwerke, welche hängend montiert werden. Neben den Lüftern setzen sie außerdem noch die einzigen hellen Akzente im Gehäuse und tragen den Schriftzug „fractal design“. Jeweils an der rechten und linken Kante befinden sich dann auch die Lüfter, welche interessanterweise beide in dieselbe Richtung blasen, nämlich in den Innenraum. Ob dies der Kühlleistung und dem Air-Flow wirklich zuträglich ist, wird sich zeigen. Befestigt sind diese einfach über Schrauben und leider nicht entkoppelt gelagert. 
  Die Front ist von innen aufgeräumt und übersichtlich, verwundert jedoch bei den Lüftern. Inwiefern dieses System überzeugt, wird sich zeigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Hinten​Im hinteren Teil befinden sich, so wie in einem Midi-Tower die Ausschnitte für das Netzteil sowie das I/O-Panel des Mainboards. Außerdem können hier noch zwei 80mm-Lüfter montiert werden, welche die Kühlleistung aufbessern können. Das Netzteil wird einfach verschraubt und liegt dann mit der schmalen Seite auf dem Gehäuseboden. Mainboard und Grafikkarte werden konventionell montiert. Auf der linken Seite befindet sich darüber hinaus auch noch ein weiterer Slot für einen 120mm-Lüfter, welcher ebenso mit Staubfiltern versehen ist. Das mitgelieferte Montagematerial reicht aber leider nur für einen Lüfter, so dass man sich entscheiden oder selber Schrauben besorgen muss.
  Das Heck weist von innen auch keine besonderen Neuerungen auf, sondern bietet den Standard, welchen auch normale Gehäuse haben. Natürlich wäre hier die Möglichkeit für 120mm-Lüfter schln gewesen, diese hätte aber das gedeckte und ordentliche Design „torpediert“ und wurde so sicher nicht als sinnvoll erachtet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


Mitte​In der Mitte des Node 605 befindet sich die Montagefläche für ein ATX-Mainboard, welches normal über Abstandshalter und Schrauben befestigt wird. Außerdem steht hier noch einmal die Querstrebe im Fokus, welche auch der Front- und Heckpartie aufliegt und auch dort verschraubt ist. Zur Montage und natürlich auch für den normalen Einsatz im Alltag kann diese auch entfernt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Seitenteile​An den Seitenteilen befinden sich die schon beschriebenen Lüfterslots, welche mit Staubfiltern aus Mesh verschlossen sind. Die Lüfterkabel sind angenehmerweise gesleevt und wirken edel.
  Insgesamt wirkt der Innenraum aufgeräumt und sauber und bietet die standardmäßigen Midi-Tower-Features. Die Montageart der Festplatten ist positiv, ebenso die Komptabilität zur großen ATX-Mainboards und Netzteilen. Ob sich das Layout auch für die Kühlleistung bezahlt macht, ist fraglich, da beide Lüfter in den Innenraum hinein blasen und keiner die warme Luft herausführt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ MontageAllgemein​Allgemein ist zunächst zu sagen, dass das Gehäuse auf Grund seiner geringen Größe und der Unterstützung von großen Mainboard-Formaten wahrscheinlich komplizierter in der Montage zu handhaben ist. Außerdem sollten vor dem Kauf einige Dinge überprüft werden. Zum einen kann das Node 605 nur Slim-Line-Laufwerke aufnehmen und somit kein komplettes herkömmliches System beherbergen. Darüber hinaus können keine High-End-Netzteile montiert werden, welche länger als 180mm sind, da dafür der gegebene Platz einfach nicht ausreicht. Zuletzt muss noch angemerkt werden, dass aufgrund der Bauhöhe nur kleine CPU-Kühler verbaut werden können, die maximale Höhe entspricht 12,5cm. Dies alles sollte jedoch nicht negativ gesehen werden, da nur so das HiFi-Anlangen-Format ermöglicht werden kann und die Optik so gewahrt bleibt.Einbau der Hardware​Um mit dem Einbau der Komponenten zu beginnen, muss zunächst die Querstrebe mit den Festplattenhalterungen gelöst werden. Dafür werden einfach vier Schrauben herausgedreht. Danach empfiehlt es sich, alle schon vorhandenen Kabel (z. B. vom I/O-Panel) aus dem Gehäuse so gut es geht hinauszulegen, um mehr Platz zum Arbeiten zu bekommen. Dann können auch schon die Abstandshalter in die passenden Löcher geschraubt und die optionale I/O-Blende eingesetzt werden. Ist das geschehen, wird das Mainboard einfach auf die Abstandshalter gelegt und verschraubt. Auch wenn es vorher nicht so aussah, passt das Motherboard gut in das Gehäuse und stößt nicht mit einem Lüfter oder ähnlichem zusammen. Zu beachten ist hierbei jedoch, dass der CPU-Kühler schon vorher montiert sein sollte, da es in der Rückwand keine Aussparung gibt. Ist dies dann erledigt, so kann das Netzteil eingesetzt und konventionell verschraubt werden. Dies geht ebenso einfach wie schnell von der Hand, wenn die Festplattenkäfige demontiert sind. Danach liegt es im persönlichen Ermessen, wie weiter vorgegangen wird: es kann zunächst die Grafikkarte installiert werden, um danach die HDDs zu befestigen, aber es klappt natürlich auch umgedreht. Zur Installation der Grafikkarte müssen zunächst die Blenden der Erweiterungskarten gelöst werden. Dafür wird an der Hinterseite des Gehäuses eine Schraube gelöst, welche dafür sorgt, dass die oben beschriebene Abdeckung herunterklappt und somit die Slotblenden über eine weitere Schraube gelöst werden können. Sind diese entfernt, so kann die GPU in den Slot auf dem Motherboard gesteckt werden und über den gleichen Weg auch wieder verschraubt werden. Danach wird die Querstrebe wieder installiert. Noch außerhalb des Node 605 sollten dann die Festplatten befestigt werden, dies geschieht über Schrauben. Die HDD wird dafür auf den Träger gelegt und von der Unterseite her fest verschraubt. Positiv fällt hier auf, dass die Festplatte, welche oft ein lautes und vibrierendes Teil bildet, entkoppelt auf Gumminoppen gelagert ist. Im montierten Zustand kann dann der komplette Käfig wieder ins Gehäuse gesetzt werden, allerdings sollten die Kabel vorher schon angeschlossen sein. Danach wird die Halterung nur noch über zwei weitere Schrauben fest gemacht und fertig. Sind somit alle Teile der Hardware montiert, kann mit dem schwierigsten Teil begonnen werden: der Verkabelung. Generell ist es empfehlenswert, dass zum Beispiel die USB-und sonstigen Frontanschlüsse schon zu Beginn verkabelt werden, um die „großen“ Kabel nicht zu behindern. Da auch schon die Festplatten mit Strom-und Datenverbindungen versorgt sind, kann man sich nun den breiten Kabeln zuwenden. Dies geht leichter als gedacht, da alle Verbindungen am Ende der Grafikkarte durchgeführt werden können und man so eine „natürliche“ Halterung besitzt. Hat man dann alle großen und kleinen Kabel moniert, kann gesagt werden, dass es anfangs schwieriger aussah, als es wirklich war.

  Für erfahrende Menschen sollte das „Fractal Design Node 605“ also keine besonderen Schwierigkeiten bei der Montage oder Verkabelung bereithalten. Wenn man jedoch zum ersten Mal überhaupt einen PC zusammenbaut, muss mehr Zeit als gewöhnlich eingerechnet werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Inbetriebnahme

  Hat man das Gehäuse fertig montier und auch am I/O-Panel alle Kabel angeschlossen, so kann auf den Startbutton gedrückt werden. Diese hat einen recht harten Druckpunkt und leuchtet als einziges Teil erkennbar am Gehäuse auf. Hinter der Klappe leuchtet dann noch die Festplattenanzeige in Rot. Sonst ist von außen keine Veränderung erkennbar. Hier fällt leider auch auf, dass auf einen Reset-Button verzichtet wurde, man sucht diesen vergeblich.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Kühlleistung/Temperaturen

  Nun soll die Messung der Temperaturen erfolgen. Dafür wurde dieses Testsystem in das Gehäuse eingebaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zunächst ist allerdings noch anzumerken, dass in diesem Test nicht das reguläre Testsystem zum Einsatz kommt, da dieses unter anderem aus einem Scythe Mugen 2 Rev B. besteht, welcher nicht in das Gehäuse passt. Daher wurde hier ein guter HTPC-Kühler eingesetzt, nämlich der Noctua NH-L12. Darüber hinaus wird natürlich eine Einschätzung der Leistung erfolgen. Die Werte sind allerdings nicht mit den Messungen in anderen Testberichten zu vergleichen (z. B. Nanoxia DS1), sondern stellen eine eigene Kategorie dar. 

  Getestet wurde das System in drei unterschiedlichen Konfigurationen, welche die Lüftersteuerung betreffen. Hier wurde auf allen drei Stufen (5V, 7V, 12V) getestet, die Ergebnisse findet ihr in den Tabellen. Außerdem wurde zwischen dem Last- und dem Idle-Zustand unterschieden. Darüber hinaus habe ich im dritten und vierten Aufbau einen Lüfter gedreht, um einen besseren Luftstrom zu erzeugen.

1. Messung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Messung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Messung (veränderter Lüfter):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4. Messung (veränderter Lüfter):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auswertung:​Im Werkszustand erreicht das Node 605 vor allem unter Last recht hohe Temperaturen. Dies liegt zum einen am fehlerhaften Einbau der Lüfter, zum anderen aber auch daran, dass das verwendete System aus einem übertaktetem Prozessor und einer sich stark erhitzenden Grafikkarte besteht, welche beide so eigentlich nicht zur Zielgruppe gehören sollten. Trotzdem werden die Temperaturen recht hoch.
  Versetzt man nun einen der beiden Lüfter, so profitiert vor allem der Prozessor davon, da die Werte im Schnitt um 5° Celsius abnehmen. Die GPU wird im Gegensatz dazu jedoch nicht sehr stark beeinflusst, hier liegen die Werte sehr nahe beieinander.

  Insgesamt ist die Leistung bauart-entsprechend nicht sonderlich gut, es kommt aber natürlich auch immer auf die Wahl der Komponenten an. Eine Veränderung der Lüfterkonstellation bringt in jedem Fall erst einmal Erleichterung ​ Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Lautstärke

  Kommen wir nun zu der Disziplin, in welcher das Node 605 viel zu bieten hat: die Lautstärke. Hier gilt es für Hersteller, ähnlich wie bei CPU-Kühlern, den Ausgleich zwischen guten Temperaturen und Lärmentwicklung zu finden. Ich kann an dieser Stelle leider nur meine persönliche Einschätzung zur Lautstärke geben, da mir professionelles Equipment fehlt. Ich bitte dies zu entschuldigen und möchte auf zahlreiche andere Tests mit Messungen verweisen. 
  Doch zunächst noch etwas zu den Features: das Gehäuse besitzt im Deckel eine integrierte Dämmung, welche die Geräuschentwicklung gering halten soll. Außerdem ist eine Lüftersteuerung schon von vornherein verbaut, welche in den Stufen 12V,7V und 5V regelt. Zwischen diesen Stufen liegen lautstärke-technisch große Unterschiede. Zuletzt ist noch wichtig, dass Fractal zwei 120mm-Lüfter im Gehäuse verbaut hat, welche bis maximal 1200rpm drehen und so auch als „silent“ eingestuft werden können. Doch nun zur Darstellung:

  Im Idle ist von den Komponenten im Gehäuse und den Lüfter wenig bis nichts zu hören. Dies liegt jedoch auch an der Stufe der Regelung auf 5V. Erhöht man die Spannung auf 12V, so ist der Luftzug klar zu hören und es ergibt sich ein Rauschen. Dieses ist zwar nicht störend, aber doch wahrnehmbar. Insgesamt also unter 5- und 7V sehr leise, bei 12V hörbar.

  Unter Last empfiehlt es sich, die Steuerung bei 12V zu belassen, da sonst die Temperaturen in die Höhe schnellen. Dementsprechend ist hier von den Komponenten als auch von den mitgelieferten Lüftern viel zu hören, störend treten diese aber wieder nicht auf. Insgesamt unter Last natürlich lauter, dies ist aber durch das gesamte System bedingt. 

  Zur Lautstärke kann allgemein gesagt werden, dass unter 5V nichts zu hören ist. Unter 12V ist es im Gegensatz dazu jedoch wahrnehmbar lauter. Den Ansprüchen eines HTPCs mit nicht so leistungsstarken Komponenten und somit auch weniger Abwärme wird das Node 605 aber in jedem Fall gerecht.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Fazit

 Alles in allem hat Fractal Design mit dem Node 605 einen soliden und guten Einstieg im HTPC-Sektor geschafft. Positiv fällt vor allem auf, dass große Mainboard- und Netzteil-Formate unterstützt werden und auch in die Optik einer HiFi-Anlage integriert werden können. Außerdem wurden einige „Silent“-Maßnahmen getroffen, welche ein Betreib im Wohnzimmer vereinfachen und den Komfort erhöhen. Angenehm ist auch noch, dass ein Card Reader für alle gängigen Formate eingebaut ist und auch eine Fire-Wire-Anbindung gegeben wird. Des Weiteren wird durch die Verwendung von gebürstetem Aluminium an der Front eine edle Optik und Haptik geschaffen. Leider können jedoch auch einige Negativ-Punkte gefunden werden, unter anderem die Kühlleistung bei falsch montierten Lüftern oder, dass nur ein Slim-Line-Laufwerk verbaut werden kann. Die mitgelieferten Ventilatoren sind unter 12V auch relativ laut, können jedoch auf einfache Art und Weise geregelt werden. Bei der Bewertung und der Vergabe der Awards überwiegen allerdings die positiven Punkte und können somit dafür sorgen, dass das Gehäuse den Silber-Award bekommt, da die meisten Kritikpunkte „bekämpfbar“ sind. Das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ist in Ordnung, da man für rund 150€ ein besonderes Gehäuse bekommt, welches größtenteils überzeugen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​ Weiterführende Links

 Fractal Design Node 605 bei Fractal Design:

Node 605 - Fractal Design

  Fractal Design Node 605 im PCGH-Preisvergleich

Fractal Design Node 605 (FD-CA-NODE-605-BL)

  Ankündigung des Fractal Design Node 605 bei PCGH:

Fractal Design: Mini-ITX-Gehäuse Node 304 und ATX-Gehäuse Node 605
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## lunar19 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Node 605 – gelungener Einstieg in den HTPC-Bereich?*

Damit geht das Review online. Ich hoffe es gefällt 

Sollte jemand eine bessere Übersetzung der Spezifikationen haben, möge er sich melden.  Sachliche Kritik wie immer gern gesehen.​


----------



## Caduzzz (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Node 605 – gelungener Einstieg in den HTPC-Bereich?*

Schöner Test gefällt mir sehr gut, viele Bilder, klasse!

Das Case find ich auch ganz schick, trotz deiner Kritik an den Temperaturen könnte man aber doch eigentlich ein ganz ordentliches "Gaming-System" reinbauen, oder? Wie du geschrieben hast kann man ja das Eine oder Andere optimieren.

Aber, entweder ich hab's überlesen oder bin einfach zu doof, hast du jetzt ein Slim-Laufwerk eingebaut? Nein, oder doch? Hatte mal glaube iwo gelesen das bei einem Slim-Laufwerk "nur" noch MikroATX Boards möglich sind...

edit: deinTest kommt gleich mit in die interne Sammlung


----------



## lunar19 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Node 605 – gelungener Einstieg in den HTPC-Bereich?*



caduzzz schrieb:


> Schöner Test gefällt mir sehr gut, viele Bilder, klasse!
> 
> Das Case find ich auch ganz schick, trotz deiner Kritik an den Temperaturen könnte man aber doch eigentlich ein ganz ordentliches "Gaming-System" reinbauen, oder? Wie du geschrieben hast kann man ja das Eine oder Andere optimieren.
> 
> ...



Danke 

Ja, man kann ein Gaming-System unterbringen, hab ich ja auch gemacht (ich kann damit zumindest ein bisschen "gamen"). Das Problem ist eben nur, das du dann die Lüfter auf jeden Fall auf 12V laufen lassen musst und mich persönlich nervt das...

Und nein, ich habe kein Slim-Line Laufwerk verbaut. Ich hab gar keins


----------



## Westcoast (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Node 605 – gelungener Einstieg in den HTPC-Bereich?*

schöner test 

Fractal bauen wirklich gute gehäuse, da kann man nicht meckern. wobei ich noch nie einen HTPC hatte. bin eher für Big Tower.


----------



## lunar19 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Node 605 – gelungener Einstieg in den HTPC-Bereich?*



Westcoast schrieb:


> schöner test
> 
> Fractal bauen wirklich gute gehäuse, da kann man nicht meckern. wobei ich noch nie einen HTPC hatte. bin eher für Big Tower.


 
Danke  Ich find beide Arten haben was, HTPC ist eben ruhig und fällt nicht auf in der Ecke. Ein Big-Tower nimmt immer gleich das ganze Zimmer so ein  (kommt natürlich auf die Zimmergröße an...)


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Node 605 – gelungener Einstieg in den HTPC-Bereich?*

Schöner Test,

und schönes Produkt! Eine kleine Anmerkung hätte ich noch:
In der Tabelle steht, dass die Grafikkarte max. 18cm bzw. 25,5 cm groß seien darf.
In der Herstellerbeschreibung (die Übersetzte) steht allerdings max. 18cm bzw. 28cm.
Was ist nun die richtige Angabe? (Oder habe ich mich jetzt vertan?) 
Wäre aufjedenfall gut zu wissen!


----------



## Westcoast (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Node 605 – gelungener Einstieg in den HTPC-Bereich?*

ein  HTPC spart ganz schön an platz stimmt schon. vielleicht baue ich mir einen HTPC für internet und office zum stromsparen.


----------



## lunar19 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Node 605 – gelungener Einstieg in den HTPC-Bereich?*



SWGISniperTwo schrieb:


> Schöner Test,
> 
> und schönes Produkt! Eine kleine Anmerkung hätte ich noch:
> In der Tabelle steht, dass die Grafikkarte max. 18cm bzw. 25,5 cm groß seien darf.
> ...



Danke erstmal  

Alle drei Angaben sind richtig. 28cm sind es, wenn kein Käfig verbaut ist, 25,5cm bei einem Käfig und 18cm bei keinem. Ich werde das gleich mal nachbessern und die dritte Angabe auch noch hinzufügen 



Westcoast schrieb:


> ein  HTPC spart ganz schön an platz stimmt  schon. vielleicht baue ich mir einen HTPC für internet und office zum  stromsparen.


 
Jup, ich überlege auch. Aber da ist dann immer die Frage, ob sich die Anschaffungskosten wirklich lohnen. Wenn ich 400€ und mehr ausgebe, um was ordentliches zu bekommen, verbrauch ich wohl eher ein bisschen mehr Strom. Schlägt nicht gleich so zu Buche


----------



## derP4computer (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Node 605 – gelungener Einstieg in den HTPC-Bereich?*

Sehr schöne Arbeit, danke für den Test!


----------



## AeroX (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Node 605 – gelungener Einstieg in den HTPC-Bereich?*



caduzzz schrieb:


> Schöner Test gefällt mir sehr gut, viele Bilder, klasse!
> 
> Das Case find ich auch ganz schick


 
Dem schließe ich mich an


----------



## Blauschwein (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Node 605 – gelungener Einstieg in den HTPC-Bereich?*

Ein gut strukturierter und geschriebener Test, dankeschön für die Mühe!

Eine Frage, die mich schon länger quält: Was, außer der modischen Bezeichnung HTPC rechtfertigt bei diesem (und anderen) Gehäuse den Preis von 150(+)€? Aluminiumblende, 3phasige Fancontrol, gedämmter Deckel, bzw. Scharniertürchen? Wenn das Ding aufrecht stände würde bei dem Preis kein Hahn danach krähen. Hier haben die Hersteller über den Vorstoß in neue Kundenregionen schön mal 50% auf den Preis draufgeschlagen.


----------



## ct5010 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Node 605 – gelungener Einstieg in den HTPC-Bereich?*

Schön geschriebener Test!  

Meiner Meinung nach könntest du an der Formatierung etwas arbeiten, sprich Abschnitte mit Dick/Großschrift und diesen Punkten (list) kennzeichnen 

Sonst ein sehr gelungener Test zu einem sehr interessanten Gehäuse!


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Node 605 – gelungener Einstieg in den HTPC-Bereich?*

Naja, wenn ich ein nicht eingelassenes I/O Shield vom Board sehe - und damit überstehende Slotbleche, reicht es mir schon. Sowas will man nicht wirklich haben!
Karten einbauen, bei solchen Cases ist echt übel und man kann dabei z.T. auch das Board beschädigen - nee, muss wirklich nicht sein.
Dann lieber verzichten und was anderes kaufen - etwas, bei dem die Karten nicht außerhalb des Gehäuses verschraubt werden, wie bei diesem Exemplar...


----------



## lunar19 (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: [Review] Fractal Design Node 605 – gelungener Einstieg in den HTPC-Bereich?*

Danke erstmal 



> Naja, wenn ich ein nicht eingelassenes I/O Shield vom Board sehe - und damit überstehende Slotbleche, reicht es mir schon. Sowas will man nicht wirklich haben!
> Karten einbauen, bei solchen Cases ist echt übel und man kann dabei z.T. auch das Board beschädigen - nee, muss wirklich nicht sein.



Ok, ich muss zugeben, dass versteh ich jetzt echt nicht...entweder ich steh grad voll aufm Schlauch oder du musst mir das nochmal erklären...Ich wüsste jetzt nicht, was beim Einbau der Karte "übel" gewesen sein soll?!


----------

